
Whistle-Blower Complaint Sets Off a Battle Involving Trump - onetimemanytime
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/whistle-blower-s-complaint-is-said-to-involve-multiple-acts-by-trump/ar-AAHxDU9
======
onetimemanytime
_looks_ like Ukraine was promised something (loans, arms, help with Russia?)
if they investigated Biden family over some business. Pretty bad IMO, using
the position and trust to ruin rivals.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/21/us/politics/giuliani-
ukra...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/21/us/politics/giuliani-ukraine.html)

[https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/19/giuliani-biden-
ukr...](https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/19/giuliani-biden-ukraine-
trump-1506009)

------
cylinder
Wouldn't you love it if you were paying for a NYT subscription only to find
out they give away many of their articles for free on MSN?

